# Night Shades on Tail Lights!



## magicman (Aug 5, 2012)

I used VHT night shades on my outside tail light yesterday, let me know what you guys think, very simple and easy to use!


----------



## Hatje (Jun 23, 2011)

looks dull compared to the rest of your tailights. If i was you i wouldve just got the tint film that way your not ruining your taillights by painting them


----------



## magicman (Aug 5, 2012)

Well obviously it's going to look dull, the inner ones are not tinted. As for the film that's tacky and I don't want to deal with air bubbles.


----------



## oMAHONEYo (Mar 23, 2012)

I think I'm going to go with Hatje on this. I have the film on mine and I'm reaaaaallllly close to taking it off. The car just has a lot of accents that the tail lights help with. IMO of course.


Sent from my Autoguide iPhone app


----------



## 515cruze (May 9, 2012)

magicman said:


> Well obviously it's going to look dull, the inner ones are not tinted. As for the film that's tacky and I don't want to deal with air bubbles.


only painting the outside portion of each tail light is tacky


----------



## iCruze2 (Dec 16, 2011)

I used 3 coats of nightshades and 3 coats of clear. Mine are shiny


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

Niteshades is a terrible way to tint tail lights. It's arguably the worst way I know of. The above image is an example. 

Sorry dude, that looks terrible. Not only is it bad that only the outer half of the tail light is tinted, or that it's way too dark to be remotely legal or visible in the shade, but it's also bad that there is a distinct difference in the amount of gloss. In order to do successfully "paint" a tint on tail lights, you need to do one of two things:

Niteshades and several coats of clear coats...
*OR*
Mix black paint and clear coat in a spray gun at a body shop...
*AND*
Copious amounts of buffing and polishing

Of course, it will be 10x less labor-intensive, 10x better looking, and infinitely more easily reversible if you just run to the store, grab some window tint in a roll, steal your sister's/wife's/mother's hair dryer, fill a spray bottle with water and some soap, and go to town. Watching some youtube videos of tinting would be a good start. 

Unfortunately, your only options to make it look good are:

1. quickly get it off with some thinner and prepare to tint it
2. put a few more coats of clear coat, buy some 2000 grit sandpaper, some rags, rubbing compound, and spend several hours buffing them to a true shine.


----------



## spacedout (Dec 7, 2010)

I like the look of tinted tails & headlights but it completely defeats the purpose of having them on the car. I like to see where I am going & like to know others can see when I am stopping. 

Can't imagine driving on fog like that, or even coming up behind you, just an accident waiting to happen.


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

spacedout said:


> I like the look of tinted tails & headlights but it completely defeats the purpose of having them on the car. I like to see where I am going & like to know others can see when I am stopping.
> 
> Can't imagine driving on fog like that, or even coming up behind you, just an accident waiting to happen.


Here's how I see this working out. 

Day before: 
John Doe is out of crack, and needs money badly. He accidentally drove forward into a brick wall and messed up his front bumper a bit while coming home drunk last light. John is not a nice person.

Day of:
John is driving along to grab some food one day, and it starts raining badly. OP here is driving in front of him, and slowly steps on the brakes. John being desperate will do anything for some money. John keeps his foot off the brakes and plows into the rear end of the newly Niteshaded Cruze in front of him. 

Day after:
Insurance company rules in favor of John Doe, citing NHTSA illegal modification, not in compliance with federal DOT regulations that hinder a driver's ability to adequately see brake lights in hazardous weather conditions. John complains of severe neck pains and is admitted to the hospital. John goes through a week of treatment and rehab, and files for pain and suffering compensation. John gets written a check, buys more crack. OP's insurance rates double.

Sorry man, I'm not here to bust your balls, but that doesn't look good and is too dark. Just being honest. 



50% window tint is about as dark as I'd go on tail lights.


----------



## magicman (Aug 5, 2012)

I have truly never heard such negative people in my life, there is plenty of red showing in the inner tail lights to show this "John Doe" that i am stopping. There is nothing wrong with this. And no no, buying window tint film is extremely tacky, easily peeled off, and you are most probably going to get air bubbles. When your planning to murder my a car like me, everything is going to be black. Even the tail lights. I have gotten plenty of good responses and there is plenty of light that shows through when the brakes are actually applied.


----------



## magicman (Aug 5, 2012)

XtremeRevolution said:


> Here's how I see this working out.
> 
> Day before:
> John Doe is out of crack, and needs money badly. He accidentally drove forward into a brick wall and messed up his front bumper a bit while coming home drunk last light. John is not a nice person.
> ...


Your telling me a "John Doe" can't see this? I would suggest an eye doctor if thats the case, just saying.


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

magicman said:


> I have truly never heard such negative people in my life, there is plenty of red showing in the inner tail lights to show this "John Doe" that i am stopping. There is nothing wrong with this. And no no, buying window tint film is extremely tacky, easily peeled off, and you are most probably going to get air bubbles. When your planning to murder my a car like me, everything is going to be black. Even the tail lights. I have gotten plenty of good responses and there is plenty of light that shows through when the brakes are actually applied.


Should have figured you'd get mad. People can't take criticism if it disagrees with something they've done these days. Would you rather everyone have kept their mouth shut and told you it looks great? People are being honest, not rude and insulting. If you feel insulted, you should re-think why. 

Getting rid of air bubbles is extremely easy; take your time and use a proper squeegee. On my last car, the headlight tints lasted me 5 years before I removed them and sold them, and they were perfect when I took them off. That stuff would never, ever have come off easily. Have you ever had to remove window tint from a car? It's not exactly a walk in the park. Do you think I would have recommended it if I didn't know it was possible?


























Like I said, it takes time (not as much time as a proper niteshades application), and it's well worth it. 

Listen, John Doe doesn't actually have to not see you brake lights. There's always that third brake light that he can see clearly. You missed the point. The point is that it can *very *easily be used against you if you ever get rear ended. Most people give them a "smoked" look for the aforementioned reasons. The moment his insurance company sees them and they're considered illegal, you're in trouble.

Edit: just noticed the second picture you posted. Doesn't look half as dark as it did in the first picture. In the first picture, it looks nearly black. I'm not sure if your insurance company will care though. Since they're not as black as I thought it was, I'd at least recommend finding some brighter bulbs, and picking up some rags and rubbing compound.


----------



## magicman (Aug 5, 2012)

I see no problem here.


----------



## Mick (Dec 31, 2011)

I may be wrong but I think the guy who rear end is always at fault regardless of the situation. Don't care enough to look it up.

IMO if you're going to nightshade, do both lights. Doesn't look right to just do the outer lights.


----------



## magicman (Aug 5, 2012)

I would night shade the inner ones but I really don't want to attract cops with that much tint, just doin the outer ones leaves enough red


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

magicman said:


> I would night shade the inner ones but I really don't want to attract cops with that much tint, just doin the outer ones leaves enough red


I think by not tinting the inner ones, you're potentially attracting the cops even more, because now they can blatantly tell the difference between one side that was tinted and the other side that wasn't. 

Several cars out there come with smoked lenses, so you can get away with it if it's light enough, but with your brake light off, the difference isn't subtle.


----------



## Hatje (Jun 23, 2011)

Murdering out cars is sooooooooooooooo 2010


----------



## magicman (Aug 5, 2012)

Hatje said:


> Murdering out cars is sooooooooooooooo 2010


Does it look like i care? Because i don't. I want to murder my cruze, you keep yours looking like everyone else's in the world. I want something different.


----------



## oMAHONEYo (Mar 23, 2012)

magicman said:


> Does it look like i care? Because i don't. I want to murder my cruze, you keep yours looking like everyone else's in the world. I want something different.





magicman said:


> I used VHT night shades on my outside tail light yesterday, *let me know what you guys think*, very simple and easy to use!


Why yes, yes it does look like you care.


----------



## spacedout (Dec 7, 2010)

magicman said:


> I see no problem here.



In that photo it doesn't appear half bad, but it still diminishes the visibility of the car in inclement weather. Your tails lights now effectively half as bright as they should be. I have to drive on the same highway as you do & hate when you think your mod is doing no harm. There is a reason this **** is illegal.


----------



## COLETRAIN (Oct 27, 2011)

magicman said:


> I used VHT night shades on my outside tail light yesterday, let me know what you guys think, very simple and easy to use!


My thoughts on this is if you like it, then that is all that really matters, when modding your personal car it is all about the look you are after, I actually dont mind the concept of what you did, i do agree get some more clear on them and polish them and you will be even more happy with it.


----------



## magicman (Aug 5, 2012)

spacedout said:


> In that photo it doesn't appear half bad, but it still diminishes the visibility of the car in inclement weather. Your tails lights now effectively half as bright as they should be. I have to drive on the same highway as you do & hate when you think your mod is doing no harm. There is a reason this **** is illegal.


You dont have to drive on the same highway as me buddy. Your in wiscosin, im in califonia.


----------



## magicman (Aug 5, 2012)

COLETRAIN said:


> My thoughts on this is if you like it, then that is all that really matters, when modding your personal car it is all about the look you are after, I actually dont mind the concept of what you did, i do agree get some more clear on them and polish them and you will be even more happy with it.


What do i polish it with?? I have this wax rub that comes in a bottle, should i use something else?


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

magicman said:


> What do i polish it with?? I have this wax rub that comes in a bottle, should i use something else?


I started explaining this in one of my earlier, longer posts. 

Depending on how rough your application of clear coat is, you may need to sand it down to make it smooth. Any roughness will show through. You need a good 5 coats of clear coat, including one fairly wet one, in order to do this properly. Just make sure it doesn't run or you'll be in for a **** of a time. 

Sand down the roughness with 1500 grit, then 2000 grit, wet sanding so it doesn't cake up. Make sure the clear coat is 100% dry first! The idea is to make it perfectly smooth. Then, use rubbing compound to smooth it even more. It will take out imperfections. Both of these processes remove some of the clear coat by nature, hence the reason you'll need several coats of clear. Otherwise, you'll start sanding and rubbing straight into either the lens or the initial layers of niteshades. 

Once you're done with the rubbing compound and have a very smooth finish, almost to the point of shining, find a good polishing wax and buff them to a perfect shine. 

It takes time, but that's the only way to get them to look good.


----------



## magicman (Aug 5, 2012)

XtremeRevolution said:


> I started explaining this in one of my earlier, longer posts.
> 
> Depending on how rough your application of clear coat is, you may need to sand it down to make it smooth. Any roughness will show through. You need a good 5 coats of clear coat, including one fairly wet one, in order to do this properly. Just make sure it doesn't run or you'll be in for a **** of a time.
> 
> ...


Ok thanks, personally i'm fine with what it looks like now but when i get around to my auto store i will buy some rubbing compund.
thanks again


----------



## WICRUZE (Jul 12, 2012)

Getting mine tinted from a buddy at the body shop. I'll update on here with a pic before and after.


----------



## spacedout (Dec 7, 2010)

magicman said:


> You dont have to drive on the same highway as me buddy. Your in wiscosin, im in califonia.


Like I never drive in other states with my car. As with many people my world is not as small as the state I choose to live in. It is still illegal, looks good but it does risk others lives driving like that(your not as visible so your more of an accident risk). 

Guess you can't teach common sense & decency for others on the road. hopefully it doesn't take a semi & a foggy night to make you realize this is dangerous, let alone risking others. I'm sure after you get a few tickets & you have to buy a whole new set to taillights because you ruined yours it might sink in this mod is not good for a daily driver.


----------



## magicman (Aug 5, 2012)

spacedout said:


> Like I never drive in other states with my car. As with many people my world is not as small as the state I choose to live in. It is still illegal, looks good but it does risk others lives driving like that(your not as visible so your more of an accident risk).
> 
> Guess you can't teach common sense & decency for others on the road. hopefully it doesn't take a semi & a foggy night to make you realize this is dangerous, let alone risking others. I'm sure after you get a few tickets & you have to buy a whole new set to taillights because you ruined yours it might sink in this mod is not good for a daily driver.


Sounds good, I truly believe your over thinking the situation a bit, there not as dark as you think but of course your entitled to your own opinion. Thanks for your input bro


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

magicman said:


> Sounds good, I truly believe your over thinking the situation a bit, there not as dark as you think but of course your entitled to your own opinion. Thanks for your input bro


I think it would help significantly if you took more pictures. The first one you posted made the tint look *very *dark. See if you can get more, both in the shade and in the sun, with the brake light both on and off. That will help show how much light actually passes through.


----------



## GMMillwright (Mar 5, 2011)

Doing my cruze's tails tomorrow. Still debating how to mask the reverse lights. Might not mask them as I do have LED backup lights. 
Did the Camaro's last year. 3 coats of VHT and 3 coats of clear. Turned out just fine, imo:

2000 Chevy Camaro Z28 Rear Photo 13


----------



## magicman (Aug 5, 2012)

GMMillwright said:


> Doing my cruze's tails tomorrow. Still debating how to mask the reverse lights. Might not mask them as I do have LED backup lights.
> Did the Camaro's last year. 3 coats of VHT and 3 coats of clear. Turned out just fine, imo:
> 
> 2000 Chevy Camaro Z28 Rear Photo 13


Masking my reverse lights was very easy, the corner's were a bit of a challenge but masking them off does really help especially backing up at night


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

magicman said:


> Masking my reverse lights was very easy, the corner's were a bit of a challenge but masking them off does really help especially backing up at night


Hey, did you get any more polishing done since the last picture you sent me?


----------



## 515cruze (May 9, 2012)

btw you dont tint them with window tint. you use transparent vinyl. Oracal 8300. two different shades. I've installed the Dark Grey on customers with flawless light transparency. same darkness with nightshades, i get probably 8x more light transparency with the vinyl. and if you do it correctly, there will be no air bubbles


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

515cruze said:


> btw you dont tint them with window tint. you use transparent vinyl. Oracal 8300. two different shades. I've installed the Dark Grey on customers with flawless light transparency. same darkness with nightshades, i get probably 8x more light transparency with the vinyl. and if you do it correctly, there will be no air bubbles


Thanks for clarifying that. It's been a while since I tinted the Bonneville you saw in the pictures. 

Does window tint simply not stick well?


----------



## 515cruze (May 9, 2012)

XtremeRevolution said:


> Thanks for clarifying that. It's been a while since I tinted the Bonneville you saw in the pictures.
> 
> Does window tint simply not stick well?


window tint is not meant for plastic, unless you use a very expensive Johnsons window film, which is mainly used for aircraft windows. i first learned window tint is not meant for plastic when i tried tinting a clear shield for a football helmet. did not work at all ha. the Oracal 8300 is EXTREMELY forgiving and very easy to handle. should you get a little crease, just pull it back up, give it some heat, lay it back down and you can lay that area flat.


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

515cruze said:


> window tint is not meant for plastic, unless you use a very expensive Johnsons window film, which is mainly used for aircraft windows. i first learned window tint is not meant for plastic when i tried tinting a clear shield for a football helmet. did not work at all ha. the Oracal 8300 is EXTREMELY forgiving and very easy to handle. should you get a little crease, just pull it back up, give it some heat, lay it back down and you can lay that area flat.


That might be what I used on the Bonneville. Where did you get yours? Is there anything that might be available at my local auto store?


----------



## mike1coolguy88 (Apr 7, 2012)

1. it is very easy to remove nightshades all u need is and adhesive remove and the stuff drips right off... repolish lens

2. u can paint nightshades and have it glossy or wet looking with out clear coat its all about how u spray it i have done 100's of tail lights and a person who buys 1 can will not get them glossy it takes practice u must spray the 1st 2 coats light and ur final coat needs to be so wet its about to run but doenst then it will be glossy with no clear coat


----------



## magicman (Aug 5, 2012)

XtremeRevolution said:


> Hey, did you get any more polishing done since the last picture you sent me?


No i haven't, i will most probably finish polishing on Sunday when i have some free time to sit down and really do them well. Will PM or email you the final pictures.


----------



## 515cruze (May 9, 2012)

XtremeRevolution said:


> That might be what I used on the Bonneville. Where did you get yours? Is there anything that might be available at my local auto store?


your local shop MIGHT have some, but not for sure since i've never checked my local shop. usually they want to charge me an arm and a leg for stuff so i've always bought my material online. signwarehouse.com is where i get it. you can get 2ft x 30ft for like $50 you could do several lights with that much material


----------



## WICRUZE (Jul 12, 2012)

Mind you my phone camera and lighting suck. Sorry. This was done by a buddy of mine at a bodyshop. No wet sanding needed.


----------



## magicman (Aug 5, 2012)

WICRUZE said:


> Mind you my phone camera and lighting suck. Sorry. This was done by a buddy of mine at a bodyshop. No wet sanding needed.
> 
> View attachment 6997
> View attachment 6998
> ...


Wow looks sweet


----------



## WICRUZE (Jul 12, 2012)

magicman said:


> Wow looks sweet


Thanks. Look better in person. They were sprayed with a special mix of reduced black base then cleared just like your cars finish.


----------

